# drain in fiberglass shower pan question



## kpster (Sep 28, 2007)

hi,

i am replacing the rubber gasket in a fiberglass shower drain.  there are no screws, copper pipe, connectors or any other form of "snugging up" the pipes.

before i replace the rubber gasket, should i remove the fiberglass piece that the gasket sits in (as well as the metal drain cover and pipe underneath) and put a little plumbers putty or silicone sealant to make it watertight?  the thing spins around in this recessed area and i don't even know if it comes out!?

help!
thanks


----------



## MattCoops (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't use that style of drain, with rubber gasket, in my shower pan.
I'd buy a three piece drain that is threaded and screws together.


----------

